# DNS geht nicht mehr?



## neovanmatix (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe heute meinen Root-Server mit Debian 6 und OpenVZ neu bespielt. 
Danach ein paar VMs angelegt, u.A. einen ISPConfig ebenfalls auf Debian 6-Basis mit Courier (nach dem The Perfect Server HowTo).

Das letzte, woran ich mich erinnern kann: Ich habe bind9 automatisch beim Start starten lassen, und danach DNS-Zonen eingerichtet.

Nun habe ich das Problem, dass ich von dieser VM keine Namensauflösung mehr hinkrieg.

Bei einem apt-get update:

```
root@ispconfig:~# apt-get update
Err http://ftp.de.debian.org squeeze Release.gpg
  Temporary failure resolving 'ftp.de.debian.org'
Err http://security.debian.org squeeze/updates Release.gpg
  Temporary failure resolving 'security.debian.org'
```
Bei einem ping:

```
root@ispconfig:~# ping google.de
ping: unknown host google.de
```
Den bind9 habe ich testweise mal gestoppt - gleiches Fehlerbild.

Als Nameserver in der resolv.conf:

```
nameserver 80.237.128.144
nameserver 8.8.8.8
```
Ein nslookup direkt über Google:

```
root@ispconfig:~# nslookup google.de 8.8.8.8
;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
```
Ein direkter Ping auf eine IP geht:

```
root@ispconfig:~# ping 8.8.8.8
PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=1 ttl=50 time=8.59 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=2 ttl=50 time=9.01 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=3 ttl=50 time=8.04 ms
```
Ein Ping + Namensauflösung von einem anderen OpenVZ-Container geht ebenfalls:

```
root@terminal:~# ping google.de
PING google.de (173.194.70.94) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from fa-in-f94.1e100.net (173.194.70.94): icmp_req=1 ttl=50 time=8.82 ms
64 bytes from fa-in-f94.1e100.net (173.194.70.94): icmp_req=2 ttl=50 time=8.36 ms
```
Woran könnte das den nun liegen? Neu gestartet habe ich die VM bereits.


----------



## neovanmatix (28. Mai 2013)

Habe von der VM mal ein "telnet 8.8.8.8 53" ausgeführt - da kam dann nix.
Also Spaßhalber meine Firewall-Regel im ISPConfig gelöscht, Neustart, und siehe da: geht wieder.
Komischerweise war sowohl bei UDP als auch bei TCP in der FW Port 53 freigeschaltet - sehr komisch...


----------



## almereyda (15. Nov. 2013)

*Danke.*

Hallo,

der Beitrag hat mir sehr geholfen.
Ich dachte aber, Port 53 müsste freigeschaltet sein, um als Nameserver agieren zu können?

Vielleicht geht beides einfach nicht gleichzeitig.

Danke vielmals,
Jon


----------

